#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Event - EMC Forum 2012

## rickenmehta

The EMC Forum 2012 in Mumbai was an event wherein they spoke about the growing business of Cloud Computing and how IT is transforming business to take them to new levels. Did anyone attend it? I so wanted to be there.





  Similar Threads: Good forum EMC Forum 2012 EMC Forum 2012 - Transforming IT & Business Event: JavaOne and Oracle Develop 2012

----------


## savio254

I did attend the event. And let me tell you, it was extremely educating. Motivational speeches were given by eminent speakers like Rajeh Janey, Par Botes, Janesh Moorjani, etc. on how Big Data and Cloud Computing will help businesses and companies to grow. 
David Lim was also present. His speech gave a further boost to the energy at the EMC Forum 2012. 
All in all, it was great experience! You really should have attended it!

----------

